
Ask HN: Which laptop for external 4K monitor on Linux? - alanfranzoni
I&#x27;m a software engineer, I have got an outdated system and I was waiting for the new Macbook Pros to be released for a new notebook. I&#x27;m quite disappointed by the thing that Apple created (I don&#x27;t want to delve in that discussion here) and I&#x27;m shopping for a new Linux laptop.<p>I tested Ubuntu 16.04 on a desktop system with a GTX750 card connected to my 4k monitor via DP1.2, works fine.<p>So I&#x27;m shopping for a 4k-external-monitor enabled laptop working on Linux, preferred distro is Ubuntu 16.04. I&#x27;ve seen there&#x27;s quite a lot of mess about it, since most modern laptops use TB or USB-C docks&#x2F;adapters that don&#x27;t seem to work fine on Linux.<p>Any success story around HN?
======
brudgers
The Dell Precision's can be ordered with a built in 4k display...so I suspect
that they can drive an external one two, but read the specs.

More relevantly, they can be ordered with Linux (Red Hat, Ubuntu 14.04) [in
the US] online in lieu of Windows. Though 16.04 is not yet officially
supported, it runs pretty well except that the DualPoint is waiting on the
distribution of a kernel patch for full support (Patch merged about a month
ago)...There's some weirdness associated with the replacing the Synaptics
driver by the kernel folks and the Dell dual point was a corner case for the
folks at Alps. The year of the Linux Desktop is still next year.

Good luck.

------
favadi
My friend is using a Dell XPS 13 2016 4K running Ubuntu 16.04 and have no big
issue. Beware that while Ubuntu (Unity) itself support scaling and works fine
with 4K, many applications (especially, the old ones) are unusable with HiDPI.

